# David Beckham OBE



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

What the fuck for may I ask.  

I didn't know that you got such awards for being a moderately talented football player who thinks he is a super cool trendy dude, with a high mainenance tart for a missus and two brats with fucking stupid names.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Well, they hand them out to actors, for, well, acting. 
OBEs, like knighthoods, and any old crap you can put after your name, is pointless. 
One that annoys me most is Dr. So you didn't fancy getting a job for 3 years then. Whoopie fucking do.


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

well he does seem to keep us in a lot of international competitions - quote - 'some have fame thrust upon them...' all he wanted to do was play football... Sir Geoff Hurst....when we win the World Cup in 2006, there will be the captain of England - SIR David Beckham.


----------



## p4ul (May 14, 2003)

You got me there - Mr Beckham may be a high profile footballer, but it's just a fcuking job. Big deal. Does he want a medal?.... oh, looks like Queenie beat ppl to it.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Well he's never going to get an award for services to the Queens English, is he? 

I think he deserves a medal Â actually for putting up with that rat-faced scraggy bitch of a wife of his. :


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> One that annoys me most is Dr. So you didn't fancy getting a job for 3 years then. Whoopie fucking do.


Totally agree with you! I just can't understand why people get so impressed (unless you're a medical doctor which is different).


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Totally agree with you! I just can't understand why people get so impressed (unless you're a medical doctor which is different).


What about Dr of vodka? 8)


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

> Totally agree with you! I just can't understand why people get so impressed (unless you're a medical doctor which is different).


What's so impressive about being a medical doctor? They're not all brain-surgeons ???


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

If any one is merited or honoured an OBE it should be someone who has fought for this country in recent months.


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

> If any one is merited or honoured an OBE it should be someone who has fought for this country in recent months.


Isn't Lennox Lewis already an OBE? ;D


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

No I think he means Herbie Hide


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> What's so impressive about being a medical doctor? They're not all brain-surgeons ???


Yeah. Harold Shipman was a doctor. Should they knight him?


----------



## groganp (May 20, 2002)

> If any one is merited or honoured an OBE it should be someone who has fought for this country in recent months.


What, because services to death are so much more valuable than services to peace?

Don't see what is so bad about him getting an OBE. Despite some early petulance and shocking design/dress/hair sense, he's not such a bad role model. Just deeply unsure about his choice of a wife...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

It just seems strange someone of his age and having not really ventured further than football to get one. He is hardly a role model :-/.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

What a miserable bunch you are.

Become as successful as Beckham, get a medical degree, have a good few number one singles or fuck off back to writing code in cubicles.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

But Beckham is Lame and can't put two words together if he tried as a famous person goes! Better people out there who deserve one! Got nothing to do with being miserable what so ever!


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

> But Beckham is Lame and can't put two words together if he tried as a famous person goes! Â Better people out there who deserve one! Â Got nothing to do with being miserable what so ever!


Abi, you really shouldn't be drawing attention to the subject of eloquence judging by your own shoddy command of grammar


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

I don't think any of you lot can really comment, unless that is,you've captained england at an international sport as big as football at any point in your lives?

Any takers?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Wolverine : I am not famous though ! And as for my 'shoddy' grammar, well, I wouldn't be the first nor last on this forum with crap spelling and grammar ;D .

So then back on to this subject, who really does deserve an OBE in peoples eyes on this point of view?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I don't think any of you lot can really comment, unless that is,you've captained england at an international sport as big as football at any point in your lives?
> 
> Any takers?


....or disgraced them in a major Tournament by acting like a kid and being sent off therby letting your side and country down.... :-/


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Funny how that seems to have been ' swept under the carpet' and forgotten about recently :

I suppose he was young at the time though......poor lamb :-X


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> ....or disgraced them in a major Tournament by acting like a kid and being sent off therby letting your side and country down.... :-/


fair enough but that was a long time ago and, if my memory serves me correctly, he wasn't captain then was he? acting like a kid, probably because he was a kid!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

A Kid and a father at the same time, what a role play :-/


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

He wasn't a father then either!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> I don't think any of you lot can really comment, unless that is,you've captained england at an international sport as big as football at any point in your lives?
> 
> Any takers?


When the fuck did captaining the England football team qualify someone for an OBE.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

When did being an actor?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Whats the fucking point of and honours list anyway?


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2003)

Not a lover of the Beckhams , his wife courts the very press hounds she complains about.

The amount of posts on this subject is amazing when who the fuck cares...... :-/ :-/ :-/ :-/ :-/ :-/


----------

